# Aeropress grind - before work or during?



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi all. I don't have a hand grinder. Can I grind enough beans for the working day in the morning or should I invest in a hand grinder to grind just before press? Will the taste in the cup be significantly better by grinding just before press? I know that would be the case for espresso but do the same rules apply for brewed?

Note: at the mo I use Taylor's italian ground coffee but got some rave on the way that I'll be grinding for my Aeropress.

Cheers, Gordon.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Gotta be fresh for me!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I grind in the morning for work and take it in in a wee tupperware container. Think if you're talking 5 hours or so you'd need a pretty keen palette to pick it up.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What are Harios, £30?


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> What are Harios, £30?


£20 and on Amazon Prime too









http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/ol/B001804CLY/ref=mw_dp_olp?qid=1397230605&sr=8-1

Works a treat for Aeropress


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No brainer then....


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I used to grind in the morning, but often felt a bit of a tit messing around with the aeropress at work (people clearly no idea what it was!). I now brew in the morning and take it in a thermos - keeps hot for ages.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

fluffles said:


> I used to grind in the morning, but often felt a bit of a tit messing around with the aeropress at work (people clearly no idea what it was!). I now brew in the morning and take it in a thermos - keeps hot for ages.


Have a look at the Impress Coffee Brewer - it might suit you better? (Less fuss so may be a bit less embarrassing at work?)


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

I feel no less of a tit than those claiming cafe noir is real coffee. I'll take a swatch at the impress but I have 3-4 a day using the Aeropress. Is it the same idea but neater/less fussy?


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I've tried both and, to be honest, I now grind a bit at home, stick it in a tupperware and take it in.

As Jeebsy said, you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference. Also, I was annoying my colleagues with the sound of the hand grinder...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

fluffles said:


> I used to grind in the morning, but often felt a bit of a tit messing around with the aeropress at work (people clearly no idea what it was!). I now brew in the morning and take it in a thermos - keeps hot for ages.


My Aeropress was nicknamed the willy pump at my old work.

(Hopefully) starting a new job tomorrow - bought a Sowden as looks a bit more normal but still going to give it a couple of weeks before busting that out


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I do get people asking me what it is, but I've never had anyone suggest that.....

Most of the people I work with use IngenuiTEA tea pots so they're used to unusual drinks contraptions.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

I kinda like the attention it garners - breaks the ice, people love the smell of grinding, and you find the other coffee fiends pop out of the woodwork quickly too.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> My Aeropress was nicknamed the willy pump at my old work.


Funnily enough I get that too...


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

The other issue I have with brewing at work is the water quality. Don't really want to be taking my own water in


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

fluffles said:


> The other issue I have with brewing at work is the water quality. Don't really want to be taking my own water in


As your precious coffee is well over 90% water - water quality is important. Get some Ashbeck - it will make a difference.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I now either take my own water in (ashbeck) or I dont bother making coffee at work!


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

ive tried a fresh grind vs 12hour old grind side by side recently as a test: noticeable difference, the 12hour old grind had lost some body and was flatter.

the staling process is so gradual you cant perceive it (unless its really bad) unless compared to fresh.

tbh though the difference isnt massive and still acceptable but it would be a travesty to use good beans like that.


----------



## ibitezombies (Apr 12, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> My Aeropress was nicknamed the willy pump at my old work.


Haha yeah that comparison has been made in my work to. I just ask them how they know so much about penis pumps, that soon shuts them up lol!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> My Aeropress was nicknamed the willy pump at my work


What were you doing with it? :s


----------

